# NHM Wildlife Photographer of the Year - Shortlist



## Pejacre (Aug 19, 2014)

After that Sony award link I shared recently, this is more like it.

Are these the pic of the bunch? Remarkable images of monkey on a washing line, a mouse hiding under a lion's paw and a terrifying fish are among Wildlife Photography Of The Year shortlist | Mail Online


----------

